# Need MOD or Admin Help Please



## Solo17 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm sorry to post a new topic for this question but I did not know which MOD or ADMIN I could addresss this question to.  Anyway, let me get to the point....

I hate my screen name and I would like to start another account.  I know that having a second forum identity is against GBAtemp rules, so I would like to ask that my current account be deleted.

I hope I'm not causing trouble in asking this question.  Its just that I have lived with a crappy screen name for too long, and I really think its time for a change.

I do not care if I lose my post count or other such perks.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## djgarf (Mar 21, 2005)

why dont u tell us what u want it be changed to and we will change it for u


----------



## Costello (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> why dont u tell us what u want it be changed to and we will change it for u smile.gif



plus if you change it, even your old post will be shown as "posted by [your new nickname]" 

which means your old nickname would completely disappear


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 21, 2005)

Would you mind changing my nickname to Bitbyte ?


----------



## djgarf (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Mar 21 2005 said:


> Would you mind changing my nickname to Bitbyte ?Â



done


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## dEC0DED (Mar 21, 2005)

can you change my nickname to "omgthecoolest!!!111" ?


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 21, 2005)

While we're on the topic, could you guys change my name to AshuraZro? Always looked at my name and didnt like the whole no caps and underscore.


----------



## Costello (Mar 21, 2005)

done... you typed AshuraZro, but I guess it was AshuraZero, right?

if not, then .. go ta hell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok well I'd change it one last time


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 21, 2005)

Naw, I meant AshuraZro... mainly cause of the 9 character limit on some irc networks, i just go by AshuraZro now. But thanks anywys.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 21, 2005)

Hah! Cube never said what he wanted it changed to. Maybe we can make this the "Official Name Changing Thread"


----------



## Harsky (Mar 21, 2005)

I would like a little help. How do I change the text above the medals?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 21, 2005)

Goto My Controls, then goto Edit Profile Info.


----------



## Resident0 (Mar 21, 2005)

Djgarf: I see you to like Dogtanian... I am a fan of him to since my younger days =) i would love to see the dogtanian movie again =)


----------



## mynimal (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd like my name changed to...

Kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only old members would understand that.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE(mynimal @ Mar 22 2005 said:


> I'd like my name changed to...
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> ...


Who are you again?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 22, 2005)

QUOTE(mynimal @ Mar 21 2005 said:


> I'd like my name changed to...
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> ...


I started reading this post and cut ANOTHER notch on my wall. There are six of them now.

And then I read the kidding part.

Don't scare me like that, man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But yes, if people want names changed, just post here and we'll do it for ye.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## mynimal (Mar 22, 2005)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Mar 21 2005 said:


> QUOTE(mynimal @ Mar 22 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like my name changed to...
> ...


This is when you know you need to step away from the computer.


----------



## Panzieman (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok, if you could change my name to Panzieman it would be greatly apprieciated(sp?) I use Panzieman for most things and I always forget to put in the right username. Thanks


----------



## Solo17 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Mar 21 2005 said:


> why dont u tell us what u want it be changed to and we will change it for u



Thanks djgarf, I didn't know I could do that.  Well, after much deliberation I was thinking I'd like my named changed to:

Solo17

Thanks in advance for this.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Solo17 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm sorry to post a new topic for this question but I did not know which MOD or ADMIN I could addresss this question to.  Anyway, let me get to the point....

I hate my screen name and I would like to start another account.  I know that having a second forum identity is against GBAtemp rules, so I would like to ask that my current account be deleted.

I hope I'm not causing trouble in asking this question.  Its just that I have lived with a crappy screen name for too long, and I really think its time for a change.

I do not care if I lose my post count or other such perks.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## saberhagem (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE(mynimal @ Mar 22 2005 said:


> I'd like my name changed to...
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> ...



omg!!! so much time without going to this forum and still you've managed to get your name changed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me see... You have already changed your name how many times? 5?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




::.Saberhagem

EDIT: Btw, could you change my "s" to "S" please? Thanks.


----------



## dice (Mar 29, 2005)

We should make an official topic for these requests


----------



## The Teej (Mar 30, 2005)

Would you mind changing mine to z0mg0sh~!BBQSAUZ for me?







I'm kidding...


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 30, 2005)

OMFG ahi changed his name again O______O
oh and could someone please change my name to Inu268 .....it looks to big...
on a side note....hi i am back.....XD


----------



## Costello (Mar 30, 2005)

ok your nick is now Inu268 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wb


----------



## The Worst (Apr 14, 2006)

hate to be a bother... but can you please change my name to HRTH.  Thanks


----------



## hrth (Apr 14, 2006)

No.


----------

